# New place...



## ErinTheAuthor (Feb 22, 2016)

so, I'm new.

Duh.

Well, I'm in my mid fifties, I've got some writing under my belt and a few things self-published on Amazon. I like writing in various genres but my favorites are fantasy, steampunk and science fiction. My writing, even the fantasy, tends a bit on the side of realism. I have as one project, a book about a paranormal investigator who lives in modern day Grand Rapids, Michigan.

I read a wide variety of genres, but science fiction and fantasy are my favorites. I also like Louis L'Amour, I'm a huge fan of HP Lovecraft and Isaac Asimov and Andre Norton and Edgar Rice Burroughs, to name a few.


----------



## PiP (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi Erin, welcome to WF. Good to see you have already self-published and once you have made ten valid posts you are welcome to add a link to your Amazon page in your signature.

 We have many author members at WF you can check out their interviews here.


----------



## Glhadiator (Feb 22, 2016)

Welcome to WF Erin.

I'm a newbie as well. Isn't funny that when we are in our fifties we don't mind tags like 'newbie'?

I'm looking forward to reading some of your work.


----------



## ErinTheAuthor (Feb 22, 2016)

Oooh, nice. It might be fun to see what other authors are doing and how they get themselves going in the morning.

For me, it's coffee and... oh, yeah. Coffee.


----------



## Glyax (Feb 22, 2016)

Welcome welcome ,  always glad to see more members breathing life into the living being that is WF.  Cheers


----------



## H.Brown (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello Erin and welcome,
There are lots of things to check out when your new, with plenty of more expirienceare around if you get stuck. looking forward to seeing some of your writing. It's nice to see what you are interested in writing, I have just started reading more high fantasy and when I get more confident in the genre maybe I will try my hand at some; what type of audience do you write for?
Looking forward to seeing you around.
Hannah.


----------



## Aquilo (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi, Erin! Welcome to WF. Lovely to meet you!!


----------



## Folcro (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi Erin,

We seem to have similar interests. I'm into the fantasy myself, and also have a few things smacked onto Amazon. I'm not a big reader of fiction ironically, I tend to gravitate toward writing fiction and reading nonfiction.

Anyway, welcome!


----------



## KellInkston (Feb 22, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## ErinTheAuthor (Feb 24, 2016)

*Hmmm.*



H.Brown said:


> Hello Erin and welcome,
> There are lots of things to check out when your new, with plenty of more expirienceare around if you get stuck. looking forward to seeing some of your writing. It's nice to see what you are interested in writing, I have just started reading more high fantasy and when I get more confident in the genre maybe I will try my hand at some; what type of audience do you write for?
> Looking forward to seeing you around.
> Hannah.



Well, I write for various ears, I guess. I've written science fiction, modern fantasy (for children), 'standard' fantasy, post-nuclear-holocaust, poetry, stuff-designed-to-tug-the-heart-strings, steampunk, etc.

I do a lot of short story stuff because it's difficult for me to stay focused properly on novels.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 24, 2016)

ErinTheAuthor said:


> Well, I write for various ears, I guess. I've written science fiction, modern fantasy (for children), 'standard' fantasy, post-nuclear-holocaust, poetry, stuff-designed-to-tug-the-heart-strings, steampunk, etc.
> 
> I do a lot of short story stuff because it's difficult for me to stay focused properly on novels.




lol... That's why I write poetry... I have problems staying focused... and well, I AM lazy also... Hi Erin, welcome to wonderful WF! I do love post nuclear stuff.. I really hope I get the chance to read some of your work.. you also mentioned poetry, have you had a chance to check out the fabulous poetry thread?


----------



## ErinTheAuthor (Feb 28, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> lol... That's why I write poetry... I have problems staying focused... and well, I AM lazy also... Hi Erin, welcome to wonderful WF! I do love post nuclear stuff.. I really hope I get the chance to read some of your work.. you also mentioned poetry, have you had a chance to check out the fabulous poetry thread?



I haven't yet checked out the poetry thread but I will.

I also try to do some modern stuff, like a project about a transwoman who is a reluctant paranormal investigator in modern day Grand Rapids. My horror novel, almost completed, is also set in modern day DC. Initially, at least, anyway, though the protagonist goes country-hopping at one point.


----------



## The Idiot (Feb 28, 2016)

Hep Erin. Fifties are the new thirties! I too am an old newbie. I also write fantasy/paranormal which lean towards realism. I have one full length novel on Amazon, and am working on another. I'm still learning how to navigate around this forum, as, as my tag suggests, I'm a bit of an idiot. Anyway if you want to bounce ideas about concerning writing fantasy, or swap critiques, you're welcome to contact me.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi Erin and welcome to the site!  Andre Norton was my first sci-fi fav. Catseye.


----------



## 20oz (Feb 29, 2016)

Welcome to the site. I'd like to see what you have in store for us.


----------

